# Accidental deaths on HMS Ramillies in July,1927



## middenmess (Mar 4, 2014)

I recently purchased several Royal Navy/HMS Ramillies themed postcards which included a burial at sea, a gravestone/memorial to Albert H. Barker erected by ''His Family,Captain,Officers and men of his ship'' and a number of cards which showed a large RN funeral procession including a union jack covered gun carriage and the resultant burial at I believe a cemetery in Devonport,Devon,UK.

As with everything that I purchase I always try to find out as much as I can before eventually moving them on but I am struggling a bit with these items.

Googling only gave me...

BARKER, Albert H, Boy 1c, JX 125176, Ramillies, 15 July 1927, accidentally killed

BRAID, Alexander C, Petty Officer, J 7272, Ramillies, 15 July 1927, accidentally killed



www.nmm.ac.uk/memorials


Memorial: M2729 

Memorial location: Old cemetery, Ipswich, Suffolk, England 

Transcript: 'Albert H BARKER "OKEY" 1st Class Boy. Accidentally killed on H.M.S. RAMILLIES 15 July 1927 aged 17 years. Erected by his family, captain, officers and men of his ship' 

Memorial Details: Vessel: HMS Ramillies 

People listed on the memorial: Records 1 - 1 of 1 

Barker, Albert H. 
Age: 17 
Date of death: 15/7/1927 Cause of death: Maritime accident 
Rank/Occupation: Boy 1st Class 
Organisation: 


Royal Navy Records show that Alexander Charles Braid died of a factured skull when he fell from aloft and gives a Court of Enquiry ref. of NL2164/27 

Could one of the victims of this accident have been buried at sea and one interred at the Devonport cemetery?

Any information about this incident would be most welcome.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
I don't know if you have seen this.

http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=D6869386

I don't know if it will shed any light on your quest but for the sake of £3.36 it may be worth downloading.
Also
The July 1927 logbook of RAMILLIES
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=C1546638
Although primarily a navigational record the logbook may give you some clues. Unfortunatly you cannot download but it should not cost the earth to copy say from 27th until the 31st of July.


regards
Roger


----------



## middenmess (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi Roger,

Thanks for those suggestions--I'll give them both a go.

Bill


----------



## Tony England (Aug 8, 2014)

*Accidental deaths on HMS Ramilles*

I have a friend who is a relative of Alex Braid who died in this incident and is buried in the Penny-come-quick Cemetery in Plymouth. I am still trying to find out exactly what happened , please let me know if you find out anymore.
tony england


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

middenmess.m.6th march,2014.02:25.re:accidental deaths on H.M.S. RAMILLIES.july 1927.they were just boys,a terrible shame,thank you for posting this peace of naval history,and excellent photo's,regards ben27


----------



## butch226 (Jul 24, 2008)

Accidental deaths on HMS Ramilles

Here are a couple of newspaper clippings of two of the deaths
Rex


----------



## howard.smedley (Nov 3, 2014)

*Howard Smedley*

Reference the accidental deaths on HMS Ramillies on July 15th 1927
The Petty Officer who was killed along with the young sailor was my Great uncle Alexander Braid aged 30 years.
The funeral procession pictured was for him.
I have other photographs showing another view of the funeral procession and also one of his grave and headstone.
His resting place is in the Penny-come-quick Cemetery.Plymouth where he was interred on July 20th 1927


----------

